# First real snowstorm with my new (old) YS624T



## Minguy8 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Is that in first gear? It seemed you had to keep disengaging the clutch?


----------



## Minguy8 (Jan 16, 2021)

Lunta said:


> Is that in first gear? It seemed you had to keep disengaging the clutch?


 Yes it’s the first gear. But the snow was compact and filled with big chuck of ice so a prefer to go easy on the machine


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Never hurts to be easy as you can. They are awesome machines. Mine is over 22 years old and heavy used and shows no indication of slowing down.

the only one I know of that wore out was a 628 and he used it to blow a main road as the plow quit 600 feet from his place.


----------

